# Teaching English in Barcelona



## shlips

Hi everyone, looking for some advice on finding an English teaching job in Barcelona.

I'm planning on taking a 40-hour TEFL course at home in Glasgow then moving to Barcelona in September for the start of the academic year.

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on this. I've been told that a 40-hour course should be enough to get a job without having to do one of the 4 week courses, does this sound right?

I'm visiting Barcelona for a holiday in June and am hoping to knock on the doors of a few language schools to chat about vacancies, if anyone knows of any schools I should try I would really appreciate it.

Thanks for any advice! 

Ashley


----------



## SteveHall

Well BCN is a GREAT city but finding work is not going to be easy - see 1000s of previous posts. I suggest you touch base with Mr Catalonia Simon Harris who is a professional English teacher in the city. He comes on hear occasionally and if you want to know anything about the city he is your "man". Deluded about football but very knowledgeable about everything else. 

I admire your resourcefulness of knocking on doors - that gives you lots of bonus points in my 
books. It's resolve like that which could get you the interview or the job. 

Te deseo mucha suerte


----------



## jojo

shlips said:


> Hi everyone, looking for some advice on finding an English teaching job in Barcelona.
> 
> I'm planning on taking a 40-hour TEFL course at home in Glasgow then moving to Barcelona in September for the start of the academic year.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any advice on this. I've been told that a 40-hour course should be enough to get a job without having to do one of the 4 week courses, does this sound right?
> 
> I'm visiting Barcelona for a holiday in June and am hoping to knock on the doors of a few language schools to chat about vacancies, if anyone knows of any schools I should try I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Ashley


I hope you can get something but sadly its not gonna be easy, there are squilllions of spanish speaking, bilingual expats here all looking for work teaching with full teaching qualifications and TEFL. Not to mention spanish national english teachers..!! 

Employment is tough here and Barcelona, altho beautiful is extremly expensive.

Sorry to sound negative and I hope you can prove me wrong LOL, Let us know

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

*Teaching english*

You can probably get something somewhere, but it would be in your interest to get the correct qualifaction in the first place so that you can get a job in a "good" school, get good experience and can opt for promotion when the time comes. What qualification do you get with the 40 hour course??
The others who have written on this thread are right; there are loads of qualified teachers here, but there are still a lot of jobs. It's well worth going to schools with your CV when you come over. Try getting in touch with Richard Harrison before [email protected]He recruits for schools all over Spain and will be able to give you advice. This website has good quality jobs in Spain and will give you an idea of what's out there Welcome - TEFL.com


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> You can probably get something somewhere, but it would be in your interest to get the correct qualifaction in the first place so that you can get a job in a "good" school, get good experience and can opt for promotion when the time comes. What qualification do you get with the 40 hour course??
> The others who have written on this thread are right; there are loads of qualified teachers here, but there are still a lot of jobs. It's well worth going to schools with your CV when you come over. Try getting in touch with Richard Harrison before [email protected]He recruits for schools all over Spain and will be able to give you advice. This website has good quality jobs in Spain and will give you an idea of what's out there Welcome - TEFL.com



Surely to teach affectively and to even get an interview for a job, you need to be pretty much fluent in Spanish tho?? Or doesnt that matter?

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

*teaching english*



jojo said:


> Surely to teach affectively and to even get an interview for a job, you need to be pretty much fluent in Spanish tho?? Or doesnt that matter?
> 
> Jo xxx


Not necessarily. I believe that if you know something of the language of your students you know where some of their specific difficulties will be. Also explaining may be more difficult if you don't know your students native tongue, but many schools and teachers advocate an all English policy meaning that everything from word go is only in English. The advantage of this method is that students really do try to use English more. Your native language can become a barrier if you know that you can use it. I mean in real life do we always talk to people in quiet places when we're feeling fine with no stress? No! It's difficult to speak another language all the time and you need to get used to doing it and to rely on your own resources. So instead of saying (an Expat to a Spaniard) I'm sorry, could you say that again in English we should say ¿Me lo puede repetir más despacio por favor? listen again and see if we can understand. The third time round you've gone purple with frustration, but you're still speaking Spanish


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not necessarily. I believe that if you know something of the language of your students you know where some of their specific difficulties will be. Also explaining may be more difficult if you don't know your students native tongue, but many schools and teachers advocate an all English policy meaning that everything from word go is only in English. The advantage of this method is that students really do try to use English more. Your native language can become a barrier if you know that you can use it. I mean in real life do we always talk to people in quiet places when we're feeling fine with no stress? No! It's difficult to speak another language all the time and you need to get used to doing it and to rely on your own resources. So instead of saying (an Expat to a Spaniard) I'm sorry, could you say that again in English we should say ¿Me lo puede repetir más despacio por favor? listen again and see if we can understand. The third time round you've gone purple with frustration, but you're still speaking Spanish


Yes I see what you mean. My Spanish teacher is actually swedish, but she speaks all three languages perfectly!!! We have a rule tho that only spanish is spoken in the sitting room once the lesson has started!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah

VI TALAR OCKSÅ ENGELSKA I DETTA FORA!! Show offs!!! I can use online translators too!!:clap2:


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> VI TALAR OCKSÅ ENGELSKA I DETTA FORA!! Show offs!!! I can use online translators too!!:clap2:



Sadly, I dont think Steve uses them!! Just you and me Tally 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> Sadly, I dont think Steve uses them!! Just you and me Tally
> 
> Jo xxx



The man clearly has too much time on his hands, or is wasting his talent. Tant pis.


----------



## SteveHall

Tallulah said:


> VI TALAR OCKSÅ ENGELSKA I DETTA FORA!! Show offs!!! I can use online translators too!!:clap2:



..but Jojo's works! I prefer "i detta forum" or even better "i det här forum" In a fun forum like this I'd expect "oxo" for "OCKSÅ" I am sure XTreme will try to convince me that there should be a donkey somewhere too! 

...and in gallego?


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> ..but Jojo's works! I prefer "i detta forum" or even better "i det här forum" In a fun forum like this I'd expect "oxo" for "OCKSÅ" I am sure XTreme will try to convince me that there should be a donkey somewhere too!
> 
> ...and in gallego?


Well you asked for it!

O carallo e que se fixeramos nos o que fixesteis vos, lembrariasnos que aqui falase o ingles. Boas noites.

(I'll probably get corrected by Anles now!!)


----------



## SteveHall

The joke I was TRYING to make at Jojo`s expense was that her Spanish teacher speaks Swedish, Spanish and English. Jojo said that they ONLY spoken Spanish after the lesson began and I was trying to joke that they spoke Swedish before. 

I think I'll crawl back into my verb lists. "501 xxxxxx irregular verbs in some obscure tense in the subjunctive that you are never going to need" by I.A.M.A. SADIST. Grimsby Approved School Press 2009.

If you really want to screw your head and get completely tongue tied try conjugating cagar and caer in parallel (Especially "Conjugación del verbo cagar como la usan en en los países de América Latina con la excepción del país Argentina"....and probably certain parts of Uraguay and deepest Andalucia!LOL)


----------



## SteveHall

Tallulah said:


> Well you asked for it!
> 
> O carallo e que se fixeramos nos o que fixesteis vos, lembrariasnos que aqui falase o ingles. Boas noites.
> 
> (I'll probably get corrected by Anles now!!)


Well, not by me! Natt i Natt Sov gott, sov sött!


----------



## SteveHall

It's one of the reasons I like Norwegian. Norway has 5 million Norwegians and 5 million dialects. If anybody ever criticises me I can always respond "Well, that's how it's pronounced in my armchair". Guys they can't even agree how many different words they have for "one" or "the". In English you could never get into an argument about "the child". You can in Norwegian ... that's before we even start on whether you should say "the child" or "child the"
In Scandinavian languages the definite article "the" is usually enclitic or post-positive in other words you USUALLY say "car the" instead of "the car". Now can you understand why so many prefer to speak English. 

An example of two conversations I have had with Norwegians recently. "Steve, can you please tell me the differences in usage of suppose, presume and assume?" That was tricky enough. Anybody? More "difficult" was to explain rectum, colon and anus and the adjectives rectal, colonic and anal. Guys, I don't get paid for this!!!


----------



## Tallulah

Can't. Take. Anymore. Brain. About. To. Explode.


----------



## mickybob

Pesky Wesky said:


> Try getting in touch with Richard Harrison before [email protected][/url]


I would advise that instead of useing a full email address, you use AT not @. There are web crawlers out there looking for email addresses that spot @ but not AT. I dont think anyone will thank you if they get lots of SPAM. Just something to be wary of.:scared:


----------



## mickybob

Sorry, haveing a bit of trouble.


----------



## mickybob

It's something I was warned about on another forum.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mickybob said:


> I would advise that instead of useing a full email address, you use AT not @. There are web crawlers out there looking for email addresses that spot @ but not AT. I dont think anyone will thank you if they get lots of SPAM. Just something to be wary of.:scared:


Ahhhhhhh, I didn't know that. Thanks Mickbob, will try to remember that in the future, but can't promise anything!


----------



## Suenneil

richie rich said:


> Er der nogen her på de kan tale dansk? Hivs jeg flytte til Spanien jeg vil gerne stadig øvelse min Dansk sprog


Yes, I can put you in touch my colleague here who speaks Danish, Spanish and English perfectly! ... and I will practice English as much as you want ...


----------



## jojo

If you wanna practice learning your Danish, you need to find some classes somewhere you lot LOL!!!! Or you could PM each other cos its a bit boring for the rest of us!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

jojo said:


> If you wanna practice learning your Danish, you need to find some classes somewhere you lot LOL!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Would you like to be the teacher, Miss Jojo, Ma'm?

Can I be naughty and you put me over your knee or should I bring you an apple?


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Would you like to be the teacher, Miss Jojo, Ma'm?
> 
> Can I be naughty and you put me over your knee or should I bring you an apple?



OMG!!! Are you sure you didnt mean to log on to "that other site" you like to visit dear??????????

However, BEHAVE!!!! or you will find yourself on the "naughty chair" !!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall

Which other site is that? The one with you and that cute little rubber outfit you showed me? 

Naughty chair? The one where you get shackled by the wrists and ankles?


----------



## Suenneil

SteveHall said:


> Which other site is that? The one with you and that cute little rubber outfit you showed me?
> 
> Naughty chair? The one where you get shackled by the wrists and ankles?


:hand: enough already! What have you been doing recently Steve !!! spending too much time in houses of ill repute! or buying cheap DVDs from the Bazaar shop (you know the ones I mean!!!!)


----------



## jojo

Suenneil said:


> :hand: enough already! What have you been doing recently Steve !!! spending too much time in houses of ill repute! or buying cheap DVDs from the Bazaar shop (you know the ones I mean!!!!)


the ones about teachers and apples!! :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Which other site is that? The one with you and that cute little rubber outfit you showed me?
> 
> Naughty chair? The one where you get shackled by the wrists and ankles?



Maybe you should stick with dutch (or was it danish???) after all!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil

jojo said:


> the ones about teachers and apples!! :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


ainkiller: Im sure there is a category for those particular interests! youre as bad as he is !! :focus:


----------



## richie rich

Ahhh, good people, I ask you, this is a forum, a little decorum please. Flirting is all well and good ( god knows I do enough of it myself....try being a bloody barman in a town full of single mums) but I don't think this is the place for it.
As for Steve and his fetish,....can supply you with several free websites so you don't have to go buy dodgy DVD's  err...he does paint an interesting picture though jojo...you have to admit that at least


----------



## jojo

richie rich said:


> Ahhh, good people, I ask you, this is a forum, a little decorum please. Flirting is all well and good ( god knows I do enough of it myself....try being a bloody barman in a town full of single mums) but I don't think this is the place for it.
> As for Steve and his fetish,....can supply you with several free websites so you don't have to go buy dodgy DVD's  err...he does paint an interesting picture though jojo...you have to admit that at least


The rubber outfit???? Hhhmm, that will be my incontinence undergarments Richy LOL!!!

:focus::focus::focus: NOW!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## mike kelly

A lot of schools in Barcelona require you to first take their teacher training course before they will consider hiring you, regardless of what other courses you have done


----------



## kuszal

*Work*

I am a student of science preparing for science i want to work as a english teacher to support my sudy , Can any one help me?


----------



## jojo

kuszal said:


> I am a student of science preparing for science i want to work as a english teacher to support my sudy , Can any one help me?



Are you an EU citizen or have the correct permits to work in Spain??

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks

¡¡¡POR QUÉ NO HABLO BIEN INGLÉS!!!, NI LO HABLARÉ, A ESTE PASO......

ÉSTA ES LA RAZÓN POR LA CUAL SOY INCAPAZ DE APRENDER A HABLAR O ENTENDER EL INGLES!!! 

la prueba consta de tres módulos... 

 MODULO BÁSICO

"Tres brujas miran tres relojes Swatch. ¿Que bruja mira qué reloj? "

En inglés: 

"Three witches watch three Swatch watches. Which witch watches which
Swatch watch? "

MODULO AVANZADO

"Tres brujas 'travestis' miran los botones de tres relojes Swatch.
¿Qué bruja travesti mira los botones de que reloj Swatch? "

En inglés:

"Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches. Which
switched witch watches which Swatch watch switch? "*

...Y ESTE ES PARA MASTERS: 

"Tres brujas suecas transexuales miran los botones de tres relojes
Swatch suizos. ¿Qué bruja sueca transexual mira que botón de que reloj Swatch suizo? "

En inglés: 

"Three Swedish switched witches watch three Swiss Swatch watch
switches. Which Swedish switched witch watches which Swiss Swatch watch's switch? "

luego dicen que el inglés es fácil..., anda ya¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Manin_bcn

Hi there, this 40 hour course, what does it entail? Do you mean an online course?

My advice is that you´ll be hard pressed to get an English teaching job (after completing an online course, or one, which hasn´t involved teaching practise). Many schools ask for CELTA, TEFL, TOEFL or equivalent and some, stress, that they don´t accept online courses.

Whilst there is an abundance of English teaching jobs here, in Barcelona, there is also an abundance of English teachers, whether native or bilingual. Academies always draw preference over native English (British, American, Australian) and as a native speaker you can negotiate a slightly higher rate of pay, as opposed to English being the second language. Academies promote that they have native English teachers and this pulls in the business.

Trust me on this one, I speak from experience and am an English teacher.

Moreover, academies expect a minimum of one years´teaching experience. This is the "chicken and egg" situation because how do you get that experience, from initial qualification, if they stipulate a minimum of one year? I was lucky; I qualified with my CELTA and one week later got a great teaching job of 22 hours per week, which gave me a monthly NET income of 1140€. By no means mega bucks, but enough to live on. Accommodation here isn´t cheap, so expect to share an apartment in the first instance. If you´re not used to sharing, then it can be slightly difficult, in the beginning, but you´ll get used to it, I´m sure. I did, after being a home owner in the UK but now, I have my own apartment.

So, my advice would be: stick to the tried and tested. Do the four (or even five) week CELTA. There is a good school in Granollers (Cambridge affiliated) which offers the five week course (and that extra week, is worth its weight in gold, I can tell you). It´s not as tough as you think it might be. Okay, we are native, but we don´t know everything about our language ... we learn it differently, almost through acquisition ... I don´t think I can give details of the school on here, because it might contravene advertising or something, but Google is a great tool !

I hope you make it. I´ve been here two and a half years now and love it! Barcelona is fab but on par with the UK in terms of costs, for many things. Transport is seriously cheaper, more reliable, and cleaner than the UK. If you smoke, then of course, tobacco is less than 50% compared to costs in the UK.

Good luck but seriously consider a recognised teaching qualification which includes the required teaching practise element.

PS: Rule: start as you intend to go on. From day one, in class, English only. This gives more focus to the lessons. Do not attempt to get students to help you with your Spanish. You will not need to speak Spanish to teach English !!!

Suerte!
(Good luck!)








shlips said:


> Hi everyone, looking for some advice on finding an English teaching job in Barcelona.
> 
> I'm planning on taking a 40-hour TEFL course at home in Glasgow then moving to Barcelona in September for the start of the academic year.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any advice on this. I've been told that a 40-hour course should be enough to get a job without having to do one of the 4 week courses, does this sound right?
> 
> I'm visiting Barcelona for a holiday in June and am hoping to knock on the doors of a few language schools to chat about vacancies, if anyone knows of any schools I should try I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Ashley


----------

